# 1 more CC brush question



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I promise I'll stop asking questions after this - what length pin do you buy? 27 mm? 35 mm? Getting ready to order, & just want to make sure I get what I need! We get Kallie on Saturday, so getting everything ready. I know I don't have to have everything right now - she'll only be 10 wks old!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the wooden pin brush......it's so much nicer than the normal wire pins. I bought the small and it works just fine.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

:brick: Guess I need to look! I thought both the wood & metal came in different pin lengths. Oops.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

And for those of you that do use the metal pin brush, which length do you use? 27 or 35 mm?

TIA
Pat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> And for those of you that do use the metal pin brush, which length do you use? 27 or 35 mm?
> 
> TIA
> Pat


I have one of each, but I prefer the shorter one. I suspect if I had a dog with a very dense, cottony undercoat I might prefer the longer one, but with Kodi's silkier coat, the short pins reach to his skin with no trouble.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. Kallie's father has an extremely dense coat, but it's silky. I'll go with the shorter brush.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the CC wooden pin brush (oval) and use it exclusively. Love it!


----------

